# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Tiệc tình nhân Valentine (14/02/2014) tại Khách sạn Sài Gòn

## tinavy

*KHÁCH SẠN SÀI GÒN (41-47 Đông Du, Quận 1, HCM, ĐT: 08.38230232 – Hotline: 0909. 654.980).* 

Ngày Valentine 14/02/2014  tại  Tầng 9, Nhà hàng Sài Gòn Đông Phương - Khách sạn Sài Gòn có tổ chức  Chương trình ẩm thực “Đêm tình nhân” từ 18g30 - 21g30. “Đêm tình nhân” là cơ hội vàng để bạn thổ lộ tình yêu, để bạn ôn lại kỷ niệm xưa. Chỉ có đôi ta trong một không gian ấm áp lãng mạng, bên ngọn nến lung linh cùng lắng nghe những giai điệu ngọt ngào của tình yêu.
*Gía vé :  700.000đồng/ cho 2 người*

*Miễn phí 01 khách 01 ly Cocktail hoặc nước ép trái cây.*
*Giảm 10% khi mua vé trước 12/02/2014*

Giá vé đã bao gồm: 5% phí phục vụ và 10% thuế VAT.

Mọi thông tin, vui lòng liên hệ phòng kinh doanh để đặt chỗ trước:
*Khách sạn Sài Gòn*
Địa chỉ: 41-47 Đông Du, Quận 1, TP.HCM
Điện thoại : 08.38230232 - 0909.654.980 - Ms.Cẩm Quyên
Email: camquyen@saigonhotel.com.vn

----------

